# NSFW Medieval Fantasy Discord Server



## Limedragon27 (Dec 4, 2017)

I recently made a discord server for general medieval fantasy rps. There's lots that are offered, like multiple channels for different scenes, and areas where you can just chat, share art, and post character info.

If interested, please comment below or send me a pm, seems as if I can make a link to never expire.

--Update--

Post made by a friend in the discord server.

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers @Alden Swordren no expiration


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

The invite is invalid. I'd like to join - can you send me a new link?


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> The invite is invalid. I'd like to join - can you send me a new link?



Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

Try that


----------



## EmpressCiela (Dec 4, 2017)

May I join???


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 4, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> May I join???



Go ahead :3


----------



## It'sBlitz (Dec 5, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
> 
> Try that


The invite has expired


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 5, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> The invite has expired



Damn mobile, don't know why they keep expiring I set it to never expire :v

Here, try this one Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Little_Luna (Dec 5, 2017)

The link is expired again. :/


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 5, 2017)

Little_Luna said:


> The link is expired again. :/


Try this one Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Little_Luna (Dec 6, 2017)

Little_Luna#3033

I Missed it it says it is expired. Here's my discord, it may be easier inviting me using my Discord username.


----------



## CandyStarsTasteSweet (Dec 6, 2017)

I want in


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 11, 2017)

CandyStarsTasteSweet said:


> I want in


Link posted above, hopefully it won't expire.

Also bump


----------



## Little_Luna (Dec 11, 2017)

That link is expired, I think there is something wrong with your discord. or the Invitation stuff is being screwy.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 11, 2017)

Little_Luna said:


> That link is expired, I think there is something wrong with your discord. or the Invitation stuff is being screwy.



You sure? I took a look at it and it's working just fine. It's the link posted at the top, on the add itself.


----------

